# Dutch Puritanism



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone read _Dutch Puritanism: A History of English and Scottish Churches of the Netherlands in the Sixteenth and Seventeenth Centuries_ (1982) by K.L. Sprunger?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 7, 2006)

How about _Trumpets From the Tower: English Puritan Printing in the Netherlands 1600 - 1640_ (1994) by K.L. Sprunger?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

How about _The Learned doctor William Ames : Dutch backgrounds of English and American Puritanism_ (1972) by Keith L. Sprunger?


----------



## crhoades (Aug 11, 2006)

All three look tantalizing...and all quite expensive...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, they are not cheap. The latter book though can be had for $40 at Abebooks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is an article about Keith Sprunger's 2001 retirement as professor of history at Bethel College in Kansas.


----------



## JOwen (Dec 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> How about _The Learned doctor William Ames : Dutch backgrounds of English and American Puritanism_ (1972) by Keith L. Sprunger?



Read it. Good book. A bit dry in parts.

JL


----------

